# Out with my 7D....in with what..? 5D MkIII or 1D MkIV..?



## Subevent (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi y´all!

My first post in this forum is a question you may have heard before...but I´ll try it out anyway.
I´ve been using the 7D since it was released and today my main lenses are a 100-400 L IS and a Tokina 11-16 2,8. I mainly shoot wildlife (birds), roadracing and recently I started to fiddle a bit with landscapes as well... (examles at www.subevent.se)

Now...firstly I wanted to look for a new lens which would be faster and give me a better "reach"...and I got stuck on the Sigma 120-300 2,8 OS EX...because I thought it would be nice with a 2x converter.
But on the way I´ve started to wonder if it wasn´t time for a new camera instead...

What I ultimately want is still speed for birds and roadracing...but also an improvement in image quality for my landscape shots. (well...to be honest I want a IQ-improvement across the board)
I talked to my local cameradealer who also happened to have a used Sigma-lens available - and asked him if I should go for a camera or the lens. (I almost always get the answer to go for the lens - but not this time)
His adwise was to get a used 1D Mark IV or the new 5D Mark III instead...and I could tell he was lobbying toward the 1D Mark IV. 

So...what is the feel about this? If I am to change the camera - I want to see a real difference in IQ which is the main reason for me to let go of the 7D. 
The cameradealer sat neatly on a used Mark IV as well - which looked really fine and would cost me less than the 5D...

...eh...help?

/Patrik
www.subevent.se


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 22, 2012)

Wait until January and see if canon is going to talk about the 7D mk2


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 22, 2012)

If the Tokina is the only wideangle you have, depending on your style for landscapes, you may find it a little wide on the 5D MkIII (although you could of course crop). Also, if you want to progress your landscapes, filters would come in useful at some point. If your focus wa going to be mainly on landscapes, with some wildlife, I would say the 5D MkIII. I found myself using it almost exlusively instead of the 7D for wildlife a couple of weeks ago wihile I was away. Howeever, if your main focus is on wildlife with some landscapes, then I would opt for the 1D MkIV, unless you want to do a lot of low light work (although the 1D MkIV is certainly capable there too). I haven't used it myself, but the IQ is in a different league to the 7D (as is the 5D MkIII).


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 22, 2012)

> Wait until January and see if canon is going to talk about the 7D mk2



Definatley do that- but if they dont heres what I would do. If you are thinking about doing mostly landscape, either one will work, but take into account that the 1D mkIV is larger and heavier than the 5D mkIII. If you are primarily doing sports, wildlife or track racing, as you said, you should probably opt for the 1D MkIV, as its faster burst rate will help you out. However, If you are doing EVERYTHING, than go for the 5D Mk. III. It's burst rate is fast enough, it's AF is pretty good, It has a lot of new and improved tecnology, including the Digic V processor, if i'm not mistaken. 

If It were me, I would do the 5D III. It is more of an all around camera, and if a "professional" camera costs less than the 5D Mk III...... you may want to make sure it works


----------



## Rat (Oct 22, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> If the Tokina is the only wideangle you have, depending on your style for landscapes, you may find it a little wide on the 5D MkIII (although you could of course crop).


No worries - it would crop automatically, as this is a crop lens : It's not meant for either camera; it might be a 16mm on the 5D3 and even be used at 14 or 15 on the 1D4, but ymmv and I wouldn't call it a zoom lens anymore anyway.

Also, a word of warning on the Sigma 120-300: reviews have it that AF is not all that reliable, which is why I scratched it from my must-have list. If you don't have a good copy, you can't shoot what you want, when you want it. I'd say that lens is not guaranteed suitable for sports and birding, and your purchase will involve risk 

For more reach, I think most of your solutions would work. Any 300/2.8 with an extender means 600mm and that's 1.5 times your current resolving power. I think my 5D3 is significantly sharper than a 7D, especially at high iso - it's not double, but it might come close to your 7D with 200mm extra. I don't think the 1D4 will make a much bigger difference. For versatility, I'd choose the 5D3 over the 1D4 because of the freedom the high iso performance gives you, which I'd value higher than framerate.


----------



## señor Steve (Oct 22, 2012)

First of all, nice pics on your site. Second, I'm not a fan of 3rd party glass and I would be careful how you replace your 100-400, especially trying to get more reach while considering a camera with less or no crop factor. I went from a 7d to a 5d mkiii and am pleased to say the least, but for a lot of what you are photographing I think the 7d is a good camera. To answer the autofocus question, the mkiii is downright awesome. I was a fan of the 7d autofocus, but it simply cannot match the newer camera's precision. Of course the 1d mkiv is better than either for action (except for high iso vs 5d mkiii) and gets my vote for your style. I'm not expert on the subjects, but don't believe birds and motorsports necessarily require faster glass than you already have. Have you also considered a 5d mkii for landscapes and keeping the 7d? Unfortunately, I think you will also need a new wide angle lens. Best of luck.


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, I own both a 7D & 5D Mark III, and I've shot the same subjects using the identical lens on both cameras. I bought the 5D, in part, because it is nearly identical to the 7D ergonomically, but primarily to obtain better low-light performance & full-frame. So, in my experience, the 5D locks on autofocus faster and more consistently than the 7D. Noise, even at iso 100 is much better, which is very obvious at 100% viewing of, for example, blue sky areas. As for low light performance, I'm in complete awe of the 5D, with it's iso 12800 roughly matching my 7D's iso 1600 performance, visually. As for dynamic range, I use a Sekonic L-758 light meter for some of my work, which can be calibrated to match the dynamic range of each camera. Using Sekonic's targets & calibration software, the 5D gives me about 1.5 stops more range than the 7D, too. I'll also say that I LOVE, really LOVE the silent shutter mode on the 5D, which is really nice for candid shots. So I'm one happy girl, and the 5D is worth every penny I paid, at least to me. I still have the 7D, and I still like it, but I was really surprised at how much better the 5D is.

Anyway, I doubt you would go wrong either way, but I do VERY much like my 5D & 7D cameras.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 22, 2012)

Rat said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > If the Tokina is the only wideangle you have, depending on your style for landscapes, you may find it a little wide on the 5D MkIII (although you could of course crop).
> ...


I had meant to say check if the Tokina is compatible, as I know very little about them, but some are compatible with full frame. However, I would be more concerned about damage to the mirror assembly if it isn't compatible. We can't all be experts on every single lens. Besides, personally, I find 16mm too wide for my tastes, but everyone is different.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 22, 2012)

CanonGirl said:


> Well, I own both a 7D & 5D Mark III, and I've shot the same subjects using the identical lens on both cameras. I bought the 5D, in part, because it is nearly identical to the 7D ergonomically, but primarily to obtain better low-light performance & full-frame. So, in my experience, the 5D locks on autofocus faster and more consistently than the 7D. Noise, even at iso 100 is much better, which is very obvious at 100% viewing of, for example, blue sky areas. As for low light performance, I'm in complete awe of the 5D, with it's iso 12800 roughly matching my 7D's iso 1600 performance, visually. As for dynamic range, I use a Sekonic L-758 light meter for some of my work, which can be calibrated to match the dynamic range of each camera. Using Sekonic's targets & calibration software, the 5D gives me about 1.5 stops more range than the 7D, too. I'll also say that I LOVE, really LOVE the silent shutter mode on the 5D, which is really nice for candid shots. So I'm one happy girl, and the 5D is worth every penny I paid, at least to me. I still have the 7D, and I still like it, but I was really surprised at how much better the 5D is.
> 
> Anyway, I doubt you would go wrong either way, but I do VERY much like my 5D & 7D cameras.


I probably wouldn't go quite as far as saying ISO 12800 on the MkIII is a match for 1600 on the 7D, but certainly 6400 is significantly better, so it isn't far off. I'm in total agreement for all your other comparisons though. I fould myself not missing the crop factor to my surprise and even like the results with a 2x extender on my 300 f/2.8 instead of the 1.4x, so I actually ended up with as much reach, at the expense of AF speed, with only minimal loss of IQ.


----------



## CanonGirl (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with your comment about the crop factor, Kernuak. I was photographing the Blue Angels last week and started with my 300mm f4L with & withough the 1.4 teleconverter and found the pictures to actually be a bit better than with the 7D using the 300mm f4L. I think primarily due to the greater background noise of the 7D. Plus, there might be some effect of the smaller pixel size of the 7D being more sensitive to camera shake, with respect to image sharpness, as I was shooting handheld. As for the 1600 vs 12800 iso part, maybe not quite that dramatic overall, but in part, my statement is based upon the observation that the 5D has not only lower noise overall, but it seems to me that Canon did something to reduce the chroma noise, which is quite more ugly. So, if I'm looking at overall noise, it seems to me that your 2-stop improvement is a fair call, but as the 5D also seems to control chroma noise better, I guess I feel it does a bit better than 2-stops in this regard. Have you noticed this? Anyway, I'm very happy with the 5D Mark III. ;D


----------



## Rat (Oct 22, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I had meant to say check if the Tokina is compatible, as I know very little about them, but some are compatible with full frame. However, I would be more concerned about damage to the mirror assembly if it isn't compatible.


I'm pretty sure it will work normally except for the crop circle (which is going to be more of a very jagged crop rectangle), like all Tokina UWA's. I'm also pretty sure that all EF-compatible lenses will work with all Canons and not crash the mirror in the process, _except _for the Canon EF-S range. I'm unaware of any other exceptions, but I too don't know everything about all lenses - I'm just hoping that together, we'll get there in the end  Anyhoo, TS needs a new wide angle lens :


----------



## Zusje (Oct 23, 2012)

I have both the 5D iii, and 1D IV. I purchased the 2nd hand 1D IV after the 5D iii, in particular because I wished to practise bird photography, however for low-light shots or sunsets, I prefer the 5D iii, not so much because of iso performance (1D IV, although not as good as 5D iii is actually not too bad in my opinion) but due to the 1D IV has a problem with AF having difficulty locking focus in very low light. 

If I had to limit myself to just one of these great cameras, 5D iii would be the choice by a narrow margin.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want Landscape camera go with the 5D MKIII.
If you want a Wildlife camera go with the 1D Mark IV.

But my suggestions is this;

*Don't buy either one.* Sell your 100-400mm. Take the 2 or 3K that you were going to apply to the new body, it will give you close to 4K. Then find a good used 300mm f/2.8L IS original version. You should be able to find one between 3.5 and 4.5K depending on condition. This lens will do more for you IQ than either of those bodies and put your photography at another level.


----------



## maralahal (Oct 23, 2012)

I had the 7D. It is a great camera for the price. About 8 months ago I purchased a 1DM4 and then sold the 7D. The Mark4 is a superb camera and I have been extremely happy with it. I have 5 L series lenses and my favorite lens is my 100-400. I take pics of my kids playing sports, birds, college football games, and use a 16-35 2.8 for landscapes - when I want to get wide. 

You are here asking a question about what you should do. Based upon your situation, and when I compare it to mine, I would say go with the Mark4 and don't get rid of that 100-400!


----------



## Wilmark (Oct 23, 2012)

I would say get rid of that dog the 7d. Its a rebel in a hardbody that has to be the most mismatched sensor with the rest of the cam. When you go to the ff body you will never look back at the 7d. I am amazed at those who try to be kind to the 7d through out these forums. Like the girl above who says that she still loves the 7d but is really impressed at how much better 5D3 is - jeez please be honest. BTW why would you want to wait for the 7dii its not like you existing lenses/equipment/compatibility are 7D series lenses. Consider even the 6D.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> If the Tokina is the only wideangle you have, depending on your style for landscapes, you may find it a little wide on the 5D MkIII (although you could of course crop). Also, if you want to progress your landscapes, filters would come in useful at some point. If your focus wa going to be mainly on landscapes, with some wildlife, I would say the 5D MkIII. I found myself using it almost exlusively instead of the 7D for wildlife a couple of weeks ago wihile I was away. Howeever, if your main focus is on wildlife with some landscapes, then I would opt for the 1D MkIV, unless you want to do a lot of low light work (although the 1D MkIV is certainly capable there too). I haven't used it myself, but the IQ is in a different league to the 7D (as is the 5D MkIII).



Thanks for your reply...
I would say more wildlife than landscapes for me...although landscapes is a new thrill, my passion is for birds. Also - of course roadracing - which mainly is about midday shooting with panning action at ...um...let´s say 1/60 and faster - and those high-speed shots in chase of a blurred background...

I understand that the new 5D III is a gadget-filled camera with a whole new way of thinking in several ways. ...and that the Mark IV is a sturdy, no-nonsense workhorse.
The Tokina lens will probably be sold or swapped for something else that fits either of the houses...(I even thought that the Tokina couldn´t fit those cameras at all...)


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

TeenTog said:


> > Wait until January and see if canon is going to talk about the 7D mk2
> 
> 
> If you are doing EVERYTHING, than go for the 5D Mk. III. It's burst rate is fast enough, it's AF is pretty good, It has a lot of new and improved tecnology, including the Digic V processor, if i'm not mistaken.
> ...



Yeah...I´m actually is one for doing everything with my camera... I´m dying to try out macro too and the one thing I don´t do yet to any extent is portrait and studiowork...
Maybe the 5D is more of an all-rounder...

I´m mostly terrified of making a wrong turn here and spend a great deal of money on the "wrong" camera.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > Also, a word of warning on the Sigma 120-300: reviews have it that AF is not all that reliable, which is why I scratched it from my must-have list. If you don't have a good copy, you can't shoot what you want, when you want it. I'd say that lens is not guaranteed suitable for sports and birding, and your purchase will involve risk
> ...


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

señor Steve said:


> First of all, nice pics on your site.


 Thank you so much!! 



señor Steve said:


> I went from a 7d to a 5d mkiii and am pleased to say the least, but for a lot of what you are photographing I think the 7d is a good camera.


Yeah...i´ts not a bad camera...but what I lack is that "oomph" in the images I tend too see everywhere else...both in landscapes and sports. ...hard to explain but one thing I havent mentioned is that I often crop my images. Would this have any impact on wich body to choose?


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

CanonGirl said:


> Noise, even at iso 100 is much better, which is very obvious at 100% viewing of, for example, blue sky areas.



That´s something I feel the 7D is really struggling with. When I bought it and replaced my 40D - I was amazed that I got better shots at higher ISO with the 7D. Downside was noise even at ISO 100. Don´t get me wrong here...I´m a hobby photographer and the 7D probably would suffice, but "suffice" is not the thing I´m looking for. I really wan´t to be "wowed" and kickstart myself as a photographer again - and for that I wan´t to see significant IQ-improvement regardless of which camera I´ll choose.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Zusje said:


> I have both the 5D iii, and 1D IV. I purchased the 2nd hand 1D IV after the 5D iii, in particular because I wished to practise bird photography, however for low-light shots or sunsets, I prefer the 5D iii, not so much because of iso performance (1D IV, although not as good as 5D iii is actually not too bad in my opinion) but due to the 1D IV has a problem with AF having difficulty locking focus in very low light.
> 
> If I had to limit myself to just one of these great cameras, 5D iii would be the choice by a narrow margin.



I notice that the 7D also have trouble locking focus at low light when I shoot landscapes. I haven´t thought so much about it but just gone MF...

Maybe that will be different if I choose a Canon-lens instead of the Tokina..?


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

PackLight said:


> If you want Landscape camera go with the 5D MKIII.
> If you want a Wildlife camera go with the 1D Mark IV.
> 
> But my suggestions is this;
> ...



Sounds smart...
One thing I haven´t mentioned is that I often shoot handheld, but I would probably change style according to equipment too. I can say that firstly on my wishlist is of course the lens you describe. It´s almost the "standard" nowadays for sports and also birds/wildlife... Problem is I´m on a budget and the only way for me to get new gear is unfortunately to sell off old gear...


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

maralahal said:


> I had the 7D. It is a great camera for the price. About 8 months ago I purchased a 1DM4 and then sold the 7D. The Mark4 is a superb camera and I have been extremely happy with it. I have 5 L series lenses and my favorite lens is my 100-400. I take pics of my kids playing sports, birds, college football games, and use a 16-35 2.8 for landscapes - when I want to get wide.
> 
> You are here asking a question about what you should do. Based upon your situation, and when I compare it to mine, I would say go with the Mark4 and don't get rid of that 100-400!



Interesting... and what´s more interesting is that I actually could get the Mark IV at such a low price. I looked at the camera - and although I´m as far away from a camera-technician as I could be - it really looked unused. It´s been swapped in from a company and the cameradealer, who has it on the shelf is the most wellknown pro-dealer we have...
So...if I look at the from a pure, cheapist and economical wiewpoint - going with the Mark IV will get me a camera thats "ready to go" while if I spend some more cash I´ll get the 5D which sounds more allround but which I need to equip a bit... but it would of course be brand new.

Oh well...


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> I would say get rid of that dog the 7d. Its a rebel in a hardbody that has to be the most mismatched sensor with the rest of the cam. When you go to the ff body you will never look back at the 7d. I am amazed at those who try to be kind to the 7d through out these forums. Like the girl above who says that she still loves the 7d but is really impressed at how much better 5D3 is - jeez please be honest. BTW why would you want to wait for the 7dii its not like you existing lenses/equipment/compatibility are 7D series lenses. Consider even the 6D.



Well...I suppose youre vote is for the 5D then...cause the 1D isn´t FF. 
The 6D I have already dismissed as being too small and too slow...but I see what you mean.
Hell...I thought the 40D was good until I tried the 7D...and now I´m off to something else.


----------



## natureshots (Oct 23, 2012)

Just dealt with this decision. I got the 1d MkIV and I'm very glad I did. The biggest issue is f8 autofocus. If you really want to do bird photography f8 autofocus is EXTREMELY important. Will the 5dIII do better in very low light (6400+) and make prettier landscapes? Yes. Will the 1d MkIV make better bird pics? yes. I'd highly recommend you get a 1d MkIV and a kenko 1.4x or canon 1.4x MKII (2) to put on your 100-400. You will thank me, I take checks and paypal. Try it out at your shop or rent the 1d MkIV and a 1.4x. I'd be interested to hear how the 5d III does with a kenko and 100-400, I've heard its OK and I've heard its unusable. The 1d and that combo is tried and tested. PS-Sigma sucks, I'm 2/2 for crappy equipment that breaks in less than a year. Customer service sucks too. If you can wait for the the 7D update that's an even better idea but I can tell you have the new camera smell in your nostrils.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

natureshots said:


> Just dealt with this decision. I got the 1d MkIV and I'm very glad I did. The biggest issue is f8 autofocus. If you really want to do bird photography f8 autofocus is EXTREMELY important. Will the 5dIII do better in very low light (6400+) and make prettier landscapes? Yes. Will the 1d MkIV make better bird pics? yes. I'd highly recommend you get a 1d MkIV and a kenko 1.4x or canon 1.4x MKII (2) to put on your 100-400. You will thank me, I take checks and paypal. Try it out at your shop or rent the 1d MkIV and a 1.4x. I'd be interested to hear how the 5d III does with a kenko and 100-400, I've heard its OK and I've heard its unusable. The 1d and that combo is tried and tested. PS-Sigma sucks, I'm 2/2 for crappy equipment that breaks in less than a year. Customer service sucks too. If you can wait for the the 7D update that's an even better idea but I can tell you have the new camera smell in your nostrils.



Yeah well...you know how it is. All of a sudden theres an opportunity and I´m kinda fretting that it will slip out of reach if I don´t act on it. So...the 5D will probably make more of my landscapes...but I guess the 1D does it better than the 7D anyway...
The TC option is something I haven´t even thought was possible...but it sounds great!


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

Your decision just got a little harder: seems from April on, the 5D3 will officially support f/8 lenses and combo's, too. Obviously too early to say how the speed will be, but this does mean you can use Canon TC's as well. 

Hope this helps 

[edit]Whoops, forgot the link: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-adds-hdmi-af-upgrades/


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

Subevent said:


> Hi y´all!
> 
> My first post in this forum is a question you may have heard before...but I´ll try it out anyway.
> I´ve been using the 7D since it was released and today my main lenses are a 100-400 L IS and a Tokina 11-16 2,8. I mainly shoot wildlife (birds), roadracing and recently I started to fiddle a bit with landscapes as well... (examles at www.subevent.se)
> ...



you've got excellent work. 

If your doing more action, the 1D4 makes sense. If you do mild action and landscapes the 5D3 makes sense.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> Your decision just got a little harder: seems from April on, the 5D3 will officially support f/8 lenses and combo's, too. Obviously too early to say how the speed will be, but this does mean you can use Canon TC's as well.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> [edit]Whoops, forgot the link: http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-adds-hdmi-af-upgrades/



...yeah well...the problem is always that if one waits out just a bit more there will come something new.  ...but then the new is already old... But you sure gave me pause for thoughts...again.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> www.subevent.se



you've got excellent work. 

If your doing more action, the 1D4 makes sense. If you do mild action and landscapes the 5D3 makes sense.
[/quote]

Thank you so much...! I'm glad you liked the shots..! 
I wonder if I wouldn't feel hampered by a slower camera...so you have come to the same conclusion as myself I think..
Eh...or the other way around I mean. 
Anyway...time to decide has been postponed...probably until the end of the week.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to thank you all for taking the time to answer my question...and rest assured it has been of great help! So...have I decided yet? Nope...I'll sleep on it.  ...and come Thursday I'll pop in to the store again an fiddle with the two cameras again. Maybe I'll get some flash of insight then...


----------



## dswatson83 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've got both cameras. I'll try to put up some ISO comparison tests and DR tests for you to take a look at if you think that will help. I just put the 7D against the Nikon D600 and the 5D mkIII against the D600 and in dynamic range, the D600 beat the 7D by alot but only inched ahead of the 5D mk III. In low light, ,the 5D beat the D600 by half a stop and the D600 beat the 7D by half a stop (raw files with no NR). You can take a look at the tests here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/learningcameras


----------



## natureshots (Oct 23, 2012)

Subevent said:


> natureshots said:
> 
> 
> > Just dealt with this decision. I got the 1d MkIV and I'm very glad I did. The biggest issue is f8 autofocus. If you really want to do bird photography f8 autofocus is EXTREMELY important. Will the 5dIII do better in very low light (6400+) and make prettier landscapes? Yes. Will the 1d MkIV make better bird pics? yes. I'd highly recommend you get a 1d MkIV and a kenko 1.4x or canon 1.4x MKII (2) to put on your 100-400. You will thank me, I take checks and paypal. Try it out at your shop or rent the 1d MkIV and a 1.4x. I'd be interested to hear how the 5d III does with a kenko and 100-400, I've heard its OK and I've heard its unusable. The 1d and that combo is tried and tested. PS-Sigma sucks, I'm 2/2 for crappy equipment that breaks in less than a year. Customer service sucks too. If you can wait for the the 7D update that's an even better idea but I can tell you have the new camera smell in your nostrils.
> ...


Read the front page if you haven't already. I'm quite pissed at canon USA for making me buy the wrong goddamn camera based on something you can fix with a firmware update. I'm still accepting paypal and checks this time for my new 5d mkIII fund.


----------



## natureshots (Oct 23, 2012)

natureshots said:


> Subevent said:
> 
> 
> > natureshots said:
> ...


Learn from my mistakes. Buy glass.


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

natureshots said:


> Read the front page if you haven't already. I'm quite pissed at canon USA for making me buy the wrong goddamn camera based on something you can fix with a firmware update. I'm still accepting paypal and checks this time for my new 5d mkIII fund.


I need the money myself for my TS/E-fund  but I seriously empathize. I hope you can offload it without too big a loss, but otherwise you still have a far superior burst rate, superior build quality and an extra 30% free reach. And a camera that will make 95% of CR visitors srsly jealous - including me, and I *have* a 5D3.

Of course, I'm pretty happy with the announcement, but I am also a little puzzled about it for just this reason - they could have forseen they would @!$$ people like you off. Until yesterday, you wanted f/8 AF, you should buy a 1D. I guess no more...

But I still think the 5D3 would be a pretty good move for the TS, even if it means getting a new UWA. After all, there's only so much glass you can put on a camera before it's just not worth it anymore. I'm still reeling from how much better my 70-200 is on that 5D3, moving up from a Rebel. And any future glass will immediately benefit from that IQ jump too.


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

[/quote]
Read the front page if you haven't already. I'm quite pissed at canon USA for making me buy the wrong goddamn camera based on something you can fix with a firmware update. I'm still accepting paypal and checks this time for my new 5d mkIII fund.
[/quote]

Woah...! Talk about a quick revision then... I hope you can get it sorted, mate!


----------



## Subevent (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat said:


> natureshots said:
> 
> 
> > Read the front page if you haven't already. I'm quite pissed at canon USA for making me buy the wrong goddamn camera based on something you can fix with a firmware update. I'm still accepting paypal and checks this time for my new 5d mkIII fund.
> ...



Yeah...I´m kinda getting partial to the 5D as this discussion gets more and more narrow. Sad thing...if I want a batterygrip the want like 3k here in Sweden. Thats like d¤%/mned expensive...! 
If I´m going after the 5D Mark III the price-hysteria will have to settle a bit first...
Right now:
1D Mark IV (used): 23.995,00 SEK (2664 Euro)
5D Mark III with batterygrip and one xtra battery: 27000 + 3000 + 800=30800 SEK (3331 Euro)

Well...I can always get the house only...but a grip is a must have!


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

Subevent said:


> Well...I can always get the house only...but a grip is a must have!


There are a lot of third party grips, if you search around you can probably find a few threads here. I think the one in highest regard is the Pixel, less than 100 usd on eBay and reasonably sturdy. Although I wouldn't want to depend on the tripod mount screw, which is why I bought the original, expensive Canon :-\


----------

